# Bagged Black Metallic Vw CC Build



## 1SikCC (Aug 1, 2013)

****(UPDATED)***Bagged Black Metallic Vw CC Build*

Hello forums members, I've been on these forums for a few months now, but i haven't really shared my build with you guys. I have learned from previous builds to Do it right the first time and never touch it again if it isn't broken. My previous cars before this project consist of a BMW 328i fully modded for looks, as wells a 135i fully modded performance and looks, and a Mercedes C230 Komp modded for straight looks. Below i will share a picture of each completed project. Also With The Vw CC i went a different route with suspension i came from coilover world, and i transitioned to Bags! Well enough of the talking you be the judge of my previous and current build, Haters gonna hate and car enthusiast with appreciate. All feedback is welcomed!!!! 




…So those were some of my builds, below is my NEW Build here are some info on the build in regards to car/parts…
-2010 Vw CC R-Line
-Black Metallic
-DSG Tranny
-Airlift Slam Series XL fronts
-Airlift Double Bellow Rears 
-Dorbitz D-Cups
-Autopilot V1 Management (Soon will swap to V2 so my V1 will be up for sale cheap so if you are interested lmk so i keep you in mind)
-Management is mold in the sunglass case holder, thanks to Dorbitz








-These are my new wheels i had them custom made i was able to have a good buddy of mine to share his fitments with me and then i tweaked them a bit to ensure i got what i wanted. I did a custom one off center cap for these wheels just so like that no one else has them and also for my son a lot that is on the cap reflects me and my son's passion!!!
Specs'
-19x10 ill be running a 225/35/19 Fronts
-19x11 ill be running a 235/35/19 Rears
-Brushed faces with Matte clear
-Polished Lips
-Gloss Black Hardware
-Raw Barrels









- As the build progress i will keep you guys posted, Hope you all enjoy!!!!!


----------



## tldracer24 (Jul 28, 2010)

nice…can't wait to see these wheels on there going to look awesome


----------



## 1SikCC (Aug 1, 2013)

tldracer24 said:


> nice…can't wait to see these wheels on there going to look awesome


thanks bro…. i wanna say soon they will be on within the next month or so!!!


----------



## VegasCC (Sep 16, 2011)

Very nice! What tank you running, Accuairs 5 gal? Looking to install my tank in the same place to still be able to utilize my truck. But from the pic it doesn't look like much room on the sides!? Was gonna put my water seps and then hard line to manifold..


----------



## SkrApUNB (Jan 30, 2012)

Super Clean man. Cant wait to see the wheels on it. I love the molded management. i want to find a good spot for my switch speed remote but no luck yet....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 1SikCC (Aug 1, 2013)

VegasCC said:


> Very nice! What tank you running, Accuairs 5 gal? Looking to install my tank in the same place to still be able to utilize my truck. But from the pic it doesn't look like much room on the sides!? Was gonna put my water seps and then hard line to manifold..





SkrApUNB said:


> Super Clean man. Cant wait to see the wheels on it. I love the molded management. i want to find a good spot for my switch speed remote but no luck yet....:thumbup::thumbup:


@vegascc it's a regular airlift tank steel 5gallon skinny, I mounted that was I have enough took
In the trunk from the floor Matt to the tank to fit a large decent baby stroller!!! From side to side u have anoint maybe 3-4 inches or a bit less of clearance to the carpet.

@skrApunb I got my molded from dorbitz he sells the kit like that already with a core exchange and also you should hit him up see if he can get u something worked out for the switch speed. He is a mastermind!!!!

And thanks to everyone so far for all
The great feedback!!!!


----------



## 1SikCC (Aug 1, 2013)

Just ordered my AutoPilot V2 air management system, i went ahead and started up a prototype holder for the V2 controller, it still needs to be finalized but i went off of the measurements provided by bagriders website. Just awaiting for it to arrive to test fit then finalize the finish!!!! here is a pic or two!!


----------



## 1SikCC (Aug 1, 2013)

As i had said before i changed my management system from the Autopilot V1 (which is for sale now @ $500obo) to the Autopilot V2. I made a in-house cubby holder for the drop down box the Vw CC has on the left side of the steering wheel. here is what it is… The angle is straight just keep in mind that cubby has a slight drop on the right.


----------



## 1SikCC (Aug 1, 2013)

Finally Enjoy!!!!


----------



## NateSVT (Feb 21, 2008)

Sickest CC on the forums. Looks perfect!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2014)

Damn dude, that looks amazing :beer::beer:.


----------



## Streb0708 (Jun 26, 2013)

Love the wheel choice...if only I had the money for a nice set of 3 piece wheels, are you running toyo proxes? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1SikCC (Aug 1, 2013)

NateSVT said:


> Sickest CC on the forums. Looks perfect!


@NateSVT thanks buddy that is highly appreciated in the most hobble way possible 


[email protected] said:


> Damn dude, that looks amazing :beer::beer:.


@[email protected] thanks bro ill share one with u lol :beer::beer:


Streb0708 said:


> Love the wheel choice...if only I had the money for a nice set of 3 piece wheels, are you running toyo proxes?


@Streb0708 the wheels took me like literally over 3-5 months of deciding on what design would look best on such a large body sedan equipped with stance but not make it look ricey.The tires are Achillies. 

Thanks to all for the support and all feedback is welcomed.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

NateSVT said:


> Sickest CC on the forums. Looks perfect!


This! Good God! That fitment is perfect!


----------



## 1SikCC (Aug 1, 2013)

notamechanic said:


> This! Good God! That fitment is perfect!


thanks bro !!!!


----------



## 1SikCC (Aug 1, 2013)

Well guys and girls i just got back my full shoot from Eduardo Fuentes here is the pics hope you all enjoy all feedback is welcomed!!!!!


----------



## crash! (Jul 13, 2014)

Good..... God....... 




This is perfect.


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Absolutely stunning! :thumbup::thumbup: Can't wait to bag mine, this just makes me more anxious, haha!


----------



## SkrApUNB (Jan 30, 2012)

So where can I lay down so you can plant your seed in me? Haha. Car is amazing dude! Keep it up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFroggy (Sep 4, 2012)

... im done, trading mine in, cant look at mine anymore...


----------



## 1SikCC (Aug 1, 2013)

Any Miami locals who wanna shoot HMU!!!!!


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

This looks amazing!

How come you removed the tint?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

N-U-T-S! Congrats on a mental whip my man. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## 1SikCC (Aug 1, 2013)

Pottle said:


> This looks amazing!
> 
> How come you removed the tint?


Wanted the car to be much more of a cleaner straight out the dealer modded car didn't want for it to look as if i went and tints were my first mod….cause they weren't bags were LMAO



iMod.:R said:


> N-U-T-S! Congrats on a mental whip my man. :beer::thumbup:


thanks buddy:beer::beer:


----------



## 1SikCC (Aug 1, 2013)

Recent rolling shot!!!!!!


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

Very well done so far, Keep up the good work


----------



## numlock44 (Nov 1, 2012)

Purrrfect! :thumbup::thumbup::heart:


----------



## 1SikCC (Aug 1, 2013)

****(updated)****


----------



## 1SikCC (Aug 1, 2013)

**** Update today the car will be going into the body shop just to repair a few nicks and dents here and their and maybe a little bit of a headlight job***** ill post pics of the car at the shop and maybe a little video....:beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

Car is looking awesome. Makes us want to mod our CC some more come spring


----------



## 1SikCC (Aug 1, 2013)

Here is a clip of what we got going on more to come tomorrow or so!!!!!


----------



## h8Tr_ (Jul 24, 2008)

Your CC is badass, I've seen it at the malls parking lot a few times and can't help but stop and stare


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackNight (Sep 22, 1999)

OMG, I was going to leave my CC stock. I drive it in the winter here in Alaska. I have a MKIV R32 for Summer. But, after seeing your pictures. I think I want to work on the CC. 

Your car looks so awesome. Great job!

Lee


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice build man the car is coming along sick. I would be down for a shoot but my POS car just had the timing chain tensioner fail and messed up my engine............  DEFINITELY my last VW


----------



## Nand0_o (Aug 18, 2016)

How did you go about mounting your tank to the top? Im trying to save as much trunk space as I can


----------



## Coranzo (Feb 17, 2014)

Nand0_o said:


> How did you go about mounting your tank to the top? Im trying to save as much trunk space as I can


Woah... bring the thread back from the dead LOL

I am not sure he has the cc anymore?... I think I saw the wheels up for sale a while back... could be wrong.

Anyway, you can mount the tank on the trunk lid a couple different ways:
1) Install an Accuair tank with brackets already mounted to the tank (I was told these sometimes fail...)
2) Install a bare tank or your choice and find brackets that wrap around the tank to bolt to the trunk deck lid (this is what I did...)


----------

